# Ahm gp -18



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This has been in a junk box for about two years. The last train show I found a chasis for a parts switch. Technically the new piece was whole and I could of swiched shells but I was nostalgic.













Yes, I had to make a roof. I had to switch out the end cap and two axles.












These are the new pieces/parts.























I used E bay to ID the engine.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

What kind of model is that? I have never seen that mech before.

Massey


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

bachmann. i gave the same engine to someone in the pay it forward not too long ago.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Ahh OK thanks. I dont own any Bachmann, other than a couple Spectrum Steamers.

Massey


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have that drive line in a Mehano and a Model Power. I do know that Model power sources items for resale from other manufacturers but I do not know if this is the case with Mehano.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am sure the car was an AHM with three triangles. Later versions may be owned by someone else. Interesting that you recognise it. It is a good engine.
I will follow up with more pictures. Done.

Post pictures of yours too. I would like to see the bottom logo on the frame.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Union Pacific*

My railroad empire is growing.


----------



## polarstar (Apr 26, 2012)

I have an Ahm GP-18 and the original body is in bad shape, I've located a new shell
but for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to remove the truck mounts.

any ideas ? or can you direct me to a resource 

Many thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

SInce you went to the trouble to find this thread. Post 6 2nd picture, the top piece just clips on from the front and back side.

I am not sure want is a truck mount?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

There is 2 brackets that must gently pried and then the trucks will come out. Just lubed 'em real good and clean everything and they run OK. Just too light for me to run and the pickup or lack of doesn't help any. Still, a nice model. I had a old GP18 that had the blinking light feature. Wish I kept it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Post #2? No pictures in that one.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It is posts 6 I lost it when posting and had to submit and edit. Well You know I had to look again. It wasn;t up long you must be a fast reader.

So Two things hold it up. The bottom is screwed on and a clip holds the top.


----------

